# Press Release: Dish Network Adds NHL Network HD



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Press release just came out ....
*
DISH NETWORK® ADDS ANOTHER CHANNEL TO
INDUSTRY'S LARGEST HD LINEUP*​
_NHL Network HD Latest Example of DISH Network's Best Variety in HD​_
*Englewood, Colo. - Oct. 18, 2007 *- DISH Network®, home of the best sports and movies in high definition (HD) as well as the best HD DVR in the industry, announced today the launch of its latest HD channel: NHL Network HD. This addition brings DISH Network's national HD programming lineup to 75 channels - the most offered by any pay-TV provider in the United States.

"For the past two years, DISH Network has pioneered the HD revolution by offering consumers the most HD channels - a fact that still holds true today," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "The addition of NHL Network HD is a score for hockey fans, who will benefit from the amazing graphic picture quality DishHD brings to the home viewing experience and who are now guaranteed to never miss a hat trick with the best HD DVR on the planet."

NHL Network is the first national network dedicated entirely to hockey giving viewers unprecedented 24-hour access to the most comprehensive hockey coverage, both on and off the ice. NHL Network will broadcast 50 live regular-season games in addition to classic games, documentaries, instructional shows, highlights and more.

DISH Network offers NHL Network HD at the best total value. Subscribers to America's Top 100 package (or above) with DishHD receive NHL Network HD free on Channel 403. NHL Network HD is also available to NHL Center Ice subscribers on Channel 559. DishHD is available free for six months to new customers, and new DISH Network subscribers may also receive a free upgrade to the company's industry-leading and award-winning HD DVR receivers. Through Jan. 31, 2008, both current and new qualifying DISH Network DishHD customers may also enjoy up to $800 of instant savings on a variety of Sharp's most popular line of flat panel HDTVs.

For more information about DISH Network, DishHD or the Sharp HDTV discount call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com or contact your local retailer.

# # #​*About EchoStar Communications Corporation*
EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) has been a leader for more than 27 years in satellite TV equipment sales and support worldwide. The Company's DISH Network® is the fastest-growing pay-TV provider in the country since 2000, providing more than 13.585 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry, and six months free of DishHD. EchoStar is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.echostar.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.

*About NHL Network*
As the definitive hockey destination, NHL Network offers viewers a 24-hour all-access pass to complete hockey coverage both on and off the ice, including live NHL games featuring stars such as Sidney Crosby and Alexander Ovechkin. The network's daily signature show - NHL On The Fly - offers fans exclusive live look-ins to NHL games, including goals, shootouts, extended highlights, stellar saves, features, interviews, pre- and post-game reports, team press conferences, expert analysis from a variety of hockey insiders and former players, plus special event coverage from the NHL All-Star Game, NHL Stanley Cup Final and NHL Entry Draft. Additional NHL Network programming includes international and amateur hockey, player profiles, interview shows and youth-oriented programs. NHL Network is operated out of Canada and is available in the United States by contacting digital cable or satellite providers.

_NHL is a registered trademark and the NHL Shield, NHL Network name and logo and the word mark Stanley Cup are trademarks of the National Hockey League. All Rights Reserved._


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Bring on NBA HD


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

bring on the other 34 hd channels.....


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Whoopee, more sport


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry if I missed the thread on it.

But how is Dish Network counting to get 75 channels?
Wasn't it just 48 about 2 weeks ago?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry if I missed the thread on it.
> 
> But how is Dish Network counting to get 75 channels?
> Wasn't it just 48 about 2 weeks ago?


They're probably counting ALL of the locals and ALL of the RSN's. That can easily jack up their numbers.

The fact that they are playing a number game with D* is NOT a good sign IMHO.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry if I missed the thread on it.
> 
> But how is Dish Network counting to get 75 channels?
> Wasn't it just 48 about 2 weeks ago?


yeah THEIR count was, and honestly that was liberal. 
More fuzzy math from the DBS boys! yay!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry if I missed the thread on it.
> 
> But how is Dish Network counting to get 75 channels?
> Wasn't it just 48 about 2 weeks ago?


This is how I get there:

41 national
22 RSN
8 PPV
4 local

75

D*
47 national
11 RSN
8 PPV
8 East and West local

74

I am not debating what is right or wrong or what it should be.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

These are obviously desperate attempts by Charlie. No one around here will buy into them.

Hey - can you believe the outrageous and misleading claims that DISH is making?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hound said:


> This is how I get there:
> 
> 41 national
> 22 RSN
> ...


Thanks... that is what I was intrested in seeing..


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Hound said:


> This is how I get there:
> 
> 41 national
> 22 RSN
> ...


*You are leaving off the other 15 or so RSNs that just like DISH are PART-TIME and GAME ONLY - that brings DirecTv up to about 90. * And you should add in the NFL ST SF channels also - they too are PART-TIME and GAME-ONLY (and are on just about the same amount of time as the other part-time RSNS are). That makes DirecTV at about 100.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

:backtotop

Sorry... I don't want to turn the additonal of the NHL Network (to any carrier)... into a "math" debate.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, please. We have counting threads!

(Lists, as usual, linked on my homepage.)


----------



## Schenley (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been waiting for the NHL network for years!!!

So glad it's finally here.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> Yes, please. We have counting threads!


How many would you say we have now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Start another thread to count the threads, if you must! 
I've lost count of all the counting threads. Doesn't anyone _WATCH_ HD?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

funny...i have everything dish offers (according to them) minus the new nhl...i don't see anywhere near 75 channels...unless they are counting PPV...which i have to pay extra for....or the 4 big ten alternates...that only come on saturdays...and are blank the rest of the week


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm very happy about this. I used to have NHL Network on ExpressVu and it was great because I could come home late and get an update on all of the day's games.

There - I admit it. I'm Skates, and I'm a hocky-holic...:grin:

And I don't want no cure...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Skates said:


> I'm very happy about this. I used to have NHL Network on ExpressVu and it was great because I could come home late and get an update on all of the day's games.
> 
> There - I admit it. I'm Skates, and I'm a hocky-holic...:grin:
> 
> And I don't want no cure...


lol...understood....im the same way with Big 10 Sports.....GOTTA have the BTN!


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

texaswolf said:


> lol...understood....im the same way with Big 10 Sports.....GOTTA have the BTN!


They say admitting you have a problem is the first step.

Hiding the remote is the second...:lol:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Skates said:


> They say admitting you have a problem is the first step.
> 
> Hiding the remote is the second...:lol:


yeah my wife has already felt the "hidden remote" effect when BTN is on


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Who cares about HOCKEY! Where is SciFiHD


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

OinkinOregon said:


> Who cares about HOCKEY! Where is SciFiHD


honestly, i have never been interested in hockey, but before D* added the new channels, when it was on HDnet, i turned it on alot. That was some of the best looking HD out there. Andfun to watch. Now if i just understood the game.....lol


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

OinkinOregon said:


> Who cares about HOCKEY! Where is SciFiHD


Obviously a lot of people do. I for one do.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Does the NHL Network actually broadcast any games? I scrolled thru the EPG and didn't see any.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

OinkinOregon said:


> Who cares about HOCKEY! Where is SciFiHD


I do. But I also care about SciFi HD so hopefully it's not far behind. As long as they get it on before BSG comes back I'll be happy.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Still waiting for my locals....


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

He Save Dave said:


> Still waiting for my locals....


why have they told you your not getting locals?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

ScoBuck said:


> These are obviously desperate attempts by Charlie. No one around here will buy into them.
> 
> Hey - can you believe the outrageous and misleading claims that DISH is making?


No and I think it is ridiculous how Dish charges $20 for their HD package because of those WORTHLESS Voom channels. I have always been a supporter of Dish, but I think if people are serious about wanting HD for a good price, they should go with Directv.

Dish claims to be the HD leader but they are not. They need to stop claiming to have the "Industry's Largest HD Lineup" because they no longer do.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Great we hot another useless pay per view or package channel called NHL of how can I fight league. 

All joking aside this type of press release stating Dish has all these great HD programs, is now being used by Direct Tv to make dish a lier as Direct TV touts all the wonderfull National channels they have in HD whille dish has useless Voom channels and etc.

Check Direct TV site. I hope Dish in their future press release use accurate information ---just state the new program offer and do not count how many HD channels Dish has or this can be used aginst Dish 

Check Direct TV site.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Eagles said:


> Does the NHL Network actually broadcast any games? I scrolled thru the EPG and didn't see any.


Not yet, but the NHL press release said that there will be 50 live HD games which
is significant and will include HD Canadian feeds that have not been available
to most US subs.


----------



## mrrydogg (Sep 15, 2007)

Great that they added a channel for one of the least popular sports. NBA would of been a more logical choice, at least first.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mrrydogg said:


> Great that they added a channel for one of the least popular sports. NBA would of been a more logical choice, at least first.


They already have a NBA hd channel. Now if they would show more programming on it this year.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not a hockey fan...or Big Ten. SO now I'm stuck with a couple dozen channels to run through on HD Guide. There should be a way to remove them.

Yes, I know...do a favorites. Problem is I don't have any left! We should be able to make as many faves as we want and even delete their ridiculous ones. The diff between All CHan and All Sub when you subscribe to everything is...nothing that concerns me. 

I'd really like to see a way to delete the existing faves and have a reset default option to bring them back - or at least be able to edit them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Use locks.

Go into locks, lock out any channel that you never want to see again, then "hide locked". The channels will disappear from all of your guides (including the all channels guide).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey! Good idea. Thanx.


----------



## Schenley (Jul 1, 2007)

I know I'm in the minority in that I absolutely love this channel. I watch it at least 5 times a week.

I've got a huge complaint, though. There is no guide information for this channel! It has generic information in 12 hour blocks. Will this be resolved soon?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

I've had guide info ever since the channel became live.


----------



## Schenley (Jul 1, 2007)

That's weird - maybe it's my receiver? I've got a vip622.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Schenley, if you're referring to NHL On The Fly, I can tell you I have the same problem. Its description is 'NHL On The Fly'. That's it.

On a side note: are the headlines for the front page biased towards DirecTV or are they just written by different people? Check this out:

DirecTV's NHL Network announcement:
*DIRECTV* - The puck is dropped, the NHL Network is launched in glorious HD and also in SD. Check out channel 215 and our discussion in the HD Discusson: NHL Network (Channel 215) thread.

Dish's NHL Network announcement:
*dish NETWORK* - NHL Network HD has been added to Dish Network. More HERE.

See a difference?


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Schenley, if you're referring to NHL On The Fly, I can tell you I have the same problem. Its description is 'NHL On The Fly'. That's it.
> 
> On a side note: are the headlines for the front page biased towards DirecTV or are they just written by different people? Check this out:
> 
> ...


Well, Dish didn't launch the NHL Network in SD at all so there was no need to heap a superlative on HD to distinguish the feeds.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just different people writing the announcement. Some people are more verbose than others. 
(Although "glorious" seems to be an editorial comment.)

When it started last week what I saw was "glorious" upconvert. Then again, I don't watch much hockey. From what I have seen I would consider HD a requirement. Not easy following the puck in SD.


----------



## Schenley (Jul 1, 2007)

I stumbled upon an answer to my problem with the guide information not being updated...

I had been using channel # 559 to watch NHLN. Last night, I was fumbling through the guide and noticed channel #403, NHLN - which had full guide information. Not sure why there's two channels - and one of them has no guide info, but at least now I can program for DVR!!!


----------

